# bloating



## AnnaG (Feb 6, 2010)

It's been a while, since I last was at this forum. And that's because I'm totally fed up of trying to manage living my life with IBS. Really, I'm desperate, I live with it for 15 years and every single day I have really bad moments because of the wind. I feel dirty, undignifyed, and that makes me angry and nasty about everything and everyone. I've tryed so many things already... I just want to give up, but unfortunatly...I keep surviving.Sorry about all this negativity, but it's my reality


----------



## Christa Jones (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey, there is nothing to feel guilty about this. One of my friend also had this problem. He used to miss work or cancel social engagements. He started a life full of miseries. Then he researched long and hard and I’ve found there some amazing home remedies that helped him. There are several kinds of remedies available nowadays which can help you. Only you need to bring a positive attitude, and accept whatever has happened.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, it's fine really. It would be a bit insulting if i expected a fellow i.b.s sufferer to "just cheer up". I suffer with I.B.S-C. I started to worry ever since i got labour-type pains, in my stomach, and anal area at the same time, so bad that i felt i'd vomit. This is why i dread my next bout of I.B.S. Though, i believe not drinking enough fluids in the day and over-eating, play a part. Why? Cos once i stopped my over-eating, and drinking more, my bowel got a better signal, and hardly much pain. It's hard not to get carried away and eat a lot in one day, after you recover again, as you've had to starve yourself for a few days to allow the stool to flow through you quicker. All diets seem like a myth, and medications work to no avail. I do exercise though, so i guess i'm doing something right. I wish i could help all the other I.B.S sufferers.


----------

